# AYS - amaysim Australia



## System (25 June 2015)

amaysim is a leading Australian online-led Mobile Services Provider (MSP), with over 700,000 Subscribers as at the end of May 2015. Since launching, amaysim has become one of Australia’s fastest growing MSPs and is the fourth largest independent MSP in Australia by number of Subscribers. amaysim had an estimated 2% market share of the Australian Mobile Services market by number of Subscribers as at 30 June 2014.

It is anticipated that AYS will list on the ASX during July 2015.

http://www.amaysim.com.au


----------



## pixel (20 February 2016)

*Re: AYS - amaysim Australia IPO*

AYS did list last July and seemed to make a good start.
So, when the first HY Report showed they outperformed the Prospectus and increased profits by more than 100%, how come their shares were sold down to less than half?





I didn't hold AYS before, nor have I bought yet; however, the reason for the latter is that I was busy elsewhere and only managed some research after it had rebounded from $1.30.


----------



## pixel (3 May 2016)

*Re: AYS - amaysim Australia IPO*

The battle at breakout level. Who will win? 
I bought some today on the pullback, expecting more upside after low-volume holding level.




Break above $2 could be viewed as rise from a Double Bottom, which would give a target well above the February gap-down. Stop $1.70.


----------



## pixel (29 November 2016)

*Re: AYS - amaysim Australia IPO*

waiting for the wedge to break - maybe a "4th attempt success" ?


----------



## pixel (10 April 2017)

AYS moves into power distribution market with acquisition of Click.
$120M with strong synergy benefits expected. The Market appears to like it.






I like it too and will hold - provided it stays above the break level $1.90.


----------



## pixel (11 April 2017)

AYS closed near the High on large volume. 






This morning's Depth suggests continuation wit IAP at $1.95 and rising.


----------



## Cam019 (11 April 2017)

I always enjoy seeing your opinions and analysis @pixel. Looks to me like you might see some significant resistance around the following prices; 2.01, 2.15 and 2.29. Only halfway through trading today but it is currently looking like an upthrust bar. Interesting to see what the EOD bar can tell us.

I do not hold a position in AYS.


----------



## pixel (11 April 2017)

Pretty close @Cam019  - but extrapolated Fibs and previous s/r levels must only be used as guidance. Therefore, when the morning trades showed a reversal "in between", I adjusted my Plan and took profit.
Based on the 1-minute chart (with a momentum envelope drawn in) I anticipated a pullback from the impulsive High - wherever it occurred. Interestingly, today's pullback included a 1.3M Crossing at $2 even. Therefore, I haven't bought back yet because I now see a chance of a total pullback that might even close this morning's up-gap.


----------



## Wyatt (30 August 2017)

AYS trying hard to get some fresh air.
Seems like a good concept to market to their online energy clients with good rates for NBN amd mobile. They tell us there service is superior to other telcos and the FF divvy is nice. On the negative side, plenty of debt


----------



## greggles (8 February 2018)

Amaysim's share price hammered today after releasing its preliminary results for the half-year ending 31 December 2017.

While the company's mobile subscriber base grew by 10%, mobile net revenue decreased by approximately 7% due to a reduction in mobile ARPU (average revenue per user). The company said APRU was "primarily impacted by the broadening of the mobile portfolio which resulted in existing subscribers  migrating towards lower price plans and fewer subscribers purchasing data top ups as inclusions were increased across the portfolio."

The market punished AYS after the announcement, erasing around six months worth of gains. The share price finished the day on its lows at $1.75, down 21.52%.

Amaysim share price plunge may have been a bit of an overreaction IMO. While mobile revenue was down 7%, the company experienced solid growth in subscribers across all verticals. Might be a buying opportunity if the US markets don't tank overnight.

One to watch.


----------



## galumay (8 February 2018)

greggles said:


> Might be a buying opportunity if the US markets don't tank overnight.




Wouldnt it be a better buying opportunity if the US markets tank overnight?


----------



## greggles (8 February 2018)

galumay said:


> Wouldnt it be a better buying opportunity if the US markets tank overnight?



Sorry Galumay, I didn't express myself well there. I meant it may represent a buying opportunity at $1.75, which was its low of the day. I suppose it would have made more sense if the market had still been open when I posted.


----------



## greggles (12 February 2018)

Well, Amaysim continues to decline. It just closed at $1.585, down another 7% today. I was wrong about that buying opportunity at $1.75.

Amaysim operates in a cutthroat business with lots of competition. The market is clearly dissatisfied with the company's latest results and it may have further to fall before finding some support.


----------



## greggles (19 February 2018)

AYS looks to have bottomed out at around the $1.50 mark, which is where it last found support when it fell to the same level in early July last year. Will be interesting to see where it goes from here. My best guess is a slow short term recovery. I imagine all of those who wanted out after the last financial results were released on 8 February have already dumped their holdings.


----------



## greggles (5 April 2018)

Man, was I wrong about Amaysim. $1.50 support was breached in late February and AYS is now wallowing around $1.15. Its share price has essentially halved in two months.

Anyone have any views about whether Amaysim is worth a look at these levels?


----------



## greggles (16 May 2018)

Amaysim is really on the nose. Currently at 93c, down another 5% today. I thought AYS would consolidate at much higher levels but the selling has been relentless. I can't help but feel this has been a bit of an overreaction but perhaps others know something that I don't?


----------



## roland (25 May 2018)

Hey greggles, I enjoyed your commentary on AYS. Comsec just upgraded this to a buy with a 12 month target of $1.40 - might pick some up on Monday


----------



## JTLP (25 May 2018)

roland said:


> Hey greggles, I enjoyed your commentary on AYS. Comsec just upgraded this to a buy with a 12 month target of $1.40 - might pick some up on Monday




Why? TOG about to launch their mobile killer. Do you think they can withstand that?


----------



## roland (25 May 2018)

JTLP said:


> Why? TOG about to launch their mobile killer. Do you think they can withstand that?



ooooh, tell me more - love a good scuffle


----------



## greggles (25 May 2018)

roland said:


> Hey greggles, I enjoyed your commentary on AYS. Comsec just upgraded this to a buy with a 12 month target of $1.40 - might pick some up on Monday



Thanks Roland. I must admit to being dead wrong about Amaysim early on. I had no idea they would fall below $1. I didn't think their quarterly financial results were bad enough to justify that kind of share price plunge, but plunge they did.

Ultimately, it's all about revenue and perception of future revenue. Obviously many thought that due to the nature of the industry that Amaysim operates in, with so much competition and tight margins, regaining lost market share would be very difficult.

I'm inclined to stay right out of telecommunications entirely now. Too many players and technology that changes all the time. Who knows where we'll be in five years from now? For a quick trade, yes. But for medium to long term investment, no.


----------



## roland (25 May 2018)

yep, you gotta do what your gut tells ya. I'm actually hurting quite badly with TLS and VOC right now - so like you maybe I should go easy on the telco side of things too


----------



## greggles (25 May 2018)

roland said:


> yep, you gotta do what your gut tells ya. I'm actually hurting quite badly with TLS and VOC right now - so like you maybe I should go easy on the telco side of things too



I hear ya. Telecommunications is a tough game. The key is finding the growth sectors or new sectors and then finding the quality players in those sectors with real revenue growth potential. It's not easy and takes a lot of research, but it's interesting and more fun than an ETF.


----------



## JTLP (27 May 2018)

roland said:


> ooooh, tell me more - love a good scuffle




TPGs unlimited data plan. $0 for 6 months then $9.99 every month after. Game changer.


----------



## tinhat (29 May 2018)

There is a perception out there that the mobile phone reseller model is going to come under increasing pressure due to margin compression by the telcos.


----------



## greggles (5 June 2018)

roland said:


> Hey greggles, I enjoyed your commentary on AYS. Comsec just upgraded this to a buy with a 12 month target of $1.40 - might pick some up on Monday




Roland, I hope you didn't buy those Amaysim shares. They're tanking again and closed at 75c today. No news behind it, just general negative sentiment pushing it down. What an ugly slide it has been since 8 February. Telcos are on the nose at the moment. Best to keep your distance.


----------



## roland (5 June 2018)

nooooo, the trend says no


----------



## greggles (26 February 2019)

*Amaysim launches $50m entitlement offer*

https://www.sbs.com.au/news/amaysim-launches-50m-entitlement-offer


----------



## Miner (26 February 2019)

greggles said:


> *Amaysim launches $50m entitlement offer*
> 
> https://www.sbs.com.au/news/amaysim-launches-50m-entitlement-offer



following trading open, it will be interesting to see market reaction.
60 cents for rights against market price of 94 cents is definitely a deep discount to lift share price. Debt reduction has been reported but at the same time, share holders still to wait. One can argue how competitive $60 per month plan would be considering Telstra does offer a much wider reach across Australia as well as when on roaming overseas and support . Then TPG.
DNH and exited much earlier though ironically excepting mine, other two mobiles at home on Amaysim plan


----------



## JTLP (26 February 2019)

No way I’d touch this. I follow a bargain hunting website, and CashRewards we’re offering $35 back on the $10 Amaysim SIM card (prepaid). You could cancel after 1 day!!! Someone is footing that bill to acquire customers...


----------



## Miner (5 June 2019)

Hello AYS followers
Between Feb and  March this year,  many of the posters including myself felt AYS is not to touch.
AYS /Clik resolved an ACCC issue almost at the same time with the details given on the attached link.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190327/pdf/443swl9bkb5rw3.pdf
Since the rights issue, AYS has shot up to 75 cents.
EPS *-0.041* AUD
So for those exercising their rights, @60 cents have got a paper return (if held since Feb 19) of 25% in 3 months. Would it be sustainable? Have held and sold out long back.
Anyone could comment?
Thanks


----------



## Trav. (14 July 2019)

Speculation on takeover from AGL last month

https://www.livewiremarkets.com/wires/an-amayzing-target-for-agl

Chart looking good after Friday 5.4% rise


----------



## Trav. (16 July 2019)

Interesting couple of days with 1.9% and 1.3% gains to confirm a BO.

What caught my eye today was the range of the SP which would mean something to the guys following VSA which I still haven't fully grasped so maybe @barney might add his view.


----------



## barney (17 July 2019)

Trav. said:


> What caught my eye today was the range of the SP




I'm certainly no expert Trav but when we get a wide ranging bar that closes back towards the lower end of the bar, its generally a red flag. If it trades back above 80 cents on reasonable Volume in the near term that would look a lot healthier.

Will have another look later this arv ….. Still have to do some real work to pay for my trading mistakes


----------



## barney (17 July 2019)

Screenshot of this morning …… Trading this arv is looking ok with Buyers still poking their noses in above 81 cents.

Its been a pretty solid recovery since the sell off earlier this year.


----------



## greggles (26 August 2019)

barney said:


> Its been a pretty solid recovery since the sell off earlier this year.




Terrible numbers for AYS today, especially for mobile where underlying EBITDA was down a whopping 51.3% to $15.2 million.

A $6.5 million operating loss for the year, down from a $14.8 million profit for FY2018.

I know that mobile is a highly competitive market but this is a really disappointing result for AYS.

Nothing to recommend here. Share price down 13.4% to 58c.


----------



## sptrawler (26 August 2019)

Jeez Greg, those numbers are terrible, obviously the mobile sector is a hard place to make money. Cheers for the post.


----------



## barney (26 August 2019)

greggles said:


> Terrible numbers for AYS today, especially for mobile where underlying EBITDA was down a whopping 51.3% to $15.2 million.




Hadn't looked at this since last month … Ouch!  (DNH fortunately)

As is often the case, the chart was telling the story early. Easy in hindsight of course, but there is a valuable lesson in those bars.   

It started showing weakness immediately after the failed double top late July. 

Capitulation confirmed on 5th August … There was time to get out with half a shirt between 6th-9th August

I remember calling that bar on the 16th July a potential Red Flag …. It certainly turned out to be one.  

Obviously a few punters were privy to the problems ahead ….. Not a good look for the Board


----------



## JTLP (26 August 2019)

JTLP said:


> No way I’d touch this. I follow a bargain hunting website, and CashRewards we’re offering $35 back on the $10 Amaysim SIM card (prepaid). You could cancel after 1 day!!! Someone is footing that bill to acquire customers...




Wowwee. Wonder why their margins fell. You can’t give money away...


----------



## qldfrog (27 August 2019)

System1 worked there, was out on open last monday.19th..limiting losses.always interesting to follow up on sells


----------



## Trav. (28 August 2019)

September Stock Tipping Competition Entry

Looking for a pull back after being potentially oversold


----------



## Smurf1976 (5 September 2019)

Trav. said:


> Looking for a pull back after being potentially oversold



So far no luck with a new all time low reached today of 43 cents, the stock having lost half its value since a recent high on the 16th of July. 

Where the bottom sits I won't claim to know.


----------



## sptrawler (5 September 2019)

Smurf1976 said:


> So far no luck with a new all time low reached today of 43 cents, the stock having lost half its value since a recent high on the 16th of July.
> 
> Where the bottom sits I won't claim to know.



Yes I think the telecommunications space, is a hard place to make a profit ATM, a number of players will exit the market IMO. There is only so much money, you can squeeze out of a population of 25m. 
I personally think Telstra, when it gets back to $2.80, is my choice.


----------



## Boggo (4 June 2020)

AYS came up in my weekly scan when I ran it on Tuesday.
I like to have a look early in the week for candidates to watch during the week but I am usually reluctant to enter that early.

A lot can happen between Tuesday and Friday and seems to be a lot happening on AYS so far this week.

(click to expand)


----------



## sptrawler (4 June 2020)

Boggo said:


> AYS came up in my weekly scan when I ran it on Tuesday.
> I like to have a look early in the week for candidates to watch during the week but I am usually reluctant to enter that early.
> 
> A lot can happen between Tuesday and Friday and seems to be a lot happening on AYS so far this week.
> ...



That is an interesting one Boggo, by your chart they have been on the slide well before the current crash, it will be worth watching to see who has bought in.


----------



## Boggo (4 June 2020)

sptrawler said:


> That is an interesting one Boggo, by your chart they have been on the slide well before the current crash, it will be worth watching to see who has bought in.




Yes, agree. It seems to have been on the slide for a couple of years now.


----------



## qldfrog (4 June 2020)

Boggo said:


> AYS came up in my weekly scan when I ran it on Tuesday.
> I like to have a look early in the week for candidates to watch during the week but I am usually reluctant to enter that early.
> 
> A lot can happen between Tuesday and Friday and seems to be a lot happening on AYS so far this week.
> ...



Fwiw, ays came in my daily system and i missed the buy in the open as it jumped straight out of my buy limit

Another time..not a bad company imho..not so sure about the SP..


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 November 2020)

Optus has acquired amaysim's mobiles business in a $250 million cash deal.

_Proceeds from the sale of the mobiles business, combined with the $115 million sale of Click Energy to AGL Energy announced in late August, will see between $207.2 million and $225.7 million distributed to shareholders.

This is equivalent to between 67¢ a share and 73¢ a share. amaysim shares closed at 67¢ on Friday.

There will be an additional 11¢ a share from franking credits.

Capital will be returned to shareholders in three distributions._

_After the final distribution the company will delist from the ASX and wind up_.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 December 2020)

WAM is offering _amaysim _shareholders scrip or cash that would be a better outcome than the wind up and payout .... bit only by a bit. 68c or WAM shares (1 WMA for 2.7 AYS) which are trading above NTA and currently priced at 83c

Only thing in it for WAM are the franking credits, I would think


----------



## chips88 (22 March 2021)

I just received my bulletin form IB today regarding the takeover bid.

Does anybody know what the first option of "Take no action" really means? The ticker is going to be delisted as far as I can tell.

Also why would I swap for cash at .7 when they are trading at .8 currently, wouldn't I be better off to sell on market tomorrow morning?

Cheers


----------



## System (8 April 2021)

On April 6th, 2021, amaysim Australia Limited (AYS) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, after security holders resolved to remove AYS from the Official List.


----------

